# It's so hard to let go



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

My heart rat Phillip is siiting in my lap right now. I have him tucked in my shirt pressed up against me as I prepare to say goodbye. He was just in the vet yesterday and she his weight looked great. I pulled him out today to administer his meds, and I couldn't believe how emaciated (spelling?) He looked. I wonder if it would of been best just to put him to sleep, but its so hard to let go.I can't get the courage to go to bed and put him in his cage, so I think I'll just sit here with him and keeo him warm


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  I understand how hard it can be to say goodbye. But I know he knows how much you care for him.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I could do more, I just feel so heloless


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Helpless**


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Sometimes all you can do is make them as comfortable as possible and fill their last moments with love.

Is there no hope for him pulling through?


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

What you said is so true, and I know I've done as much as I can. There's hope if the meds kick in. I gave them to him twice today. I've also been syringe feeding him water and ensure. I prechewed him some carrots and cheese, and he ate some. Syringe feeding/medicating is hard though because he kind of just drools it out.I put his fleece hammock and a little hand towel in the microwave for 30 seconds. I thought maybe if I put the hand towel in for a minute I could put in on the hammock and it would make them stay warm longer. Well I almost set my house on fire, and it reaks like burt something. I gave him another preknit hand towel after throwing the first one in the garbage. I put him back in his cage and gave him a goodnight kiss. I pray he pulls through to see tomorrow.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for little Phillip and thinking happy thoughts for him.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh poor Phillip. I really hope he hangs in there and the meds get a chance to kick in. Im sending healing vibes your way Laura. If you need anything, let me know!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks so much you guys. He's starting to get a little more lively. I caught him hanging on the side of the cage, and finnaly drinking his Ensure. He's still looking a little emancipated.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so happy he made it through the night, and relieved to hear he's doing better. Fatten that little guy up and get him back on his feet.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Im glad to hear Phillip is fighting. Do you know what caused it? How old is he? 

I sometime crush up their lab blocks and mix some with ensure so they are getting nutrients. Avacado is also great for fattening them up.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

He has a UTI and the vet said that it's most likely that only 50% of his lungs are fully fuctioning. He's a year and 6 months. Probably caused by horrible genetics 

I thought of soaking his blocks in maybe water or milk... I'll try your idea. He's really lapping up that Ensure now, as before he wouldn't even touch it. I've given him some advocado...I'll have to go out and get more. I gave him cucomber and chewed up carrots because I'm not sure if he's drinking his water.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Awe poor little guy! Are you having to medicate him? The fact that hes eating is a great sign, hopefully he can beat it.


----------

